# Antelope Valley Summer 2012 (Palmdale, CA)



## cubeflip (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello, this is the thread for Antelope Valley Summer 2012.

Here is the website: http://ca.cubingusa.com/AntelopeValley2012/index.php

All the information is on the website, and if you have any questions you can ask them in this thread or on the contact page of the website.

This competition is an official WCA competition and the delegate will be Michael Young.

I will be using this thread to post updates or questions about the competition.

Now for some general competition information:

Date:
June 16, 2012

Location:
AERO Institute
38256 Sierra Highway
Palmdale, California 93550

See Travel page for more information.

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
Pyraminx

Tentative Square-1, Magic, Master Magic

Registration fee is $6 for the first event, $2 for each additional event. Fee is doubled if not pre-registered by June 9th.

Live Results: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=45

Any comments?

Thank you.


----------



## cubeflip (May 27, 2012)

With 3 weeks left before the competition, we need more people to register! Only 30 competitors have registered and we need more! Thank you!


----------



## Cubesmith (Jun 1, 2012)

I won't be competing but I will bring Free 3x3x3 sets for the first 50 competitors! 

Hope to see you there.

Chris


----------



## Bunyanderman (Jun 6, 2012)

*palmdale (Antelope Valley 2012) shengshou 4x4*

i will be attending the Antelope Valley 2012 competition will you? i was wondering if i should make like 5 4x4 shengshou VIII consta + flourian mod, and sell them there for like $13 is any one interested or do you just want regular no for $9

***or do you just want regular no mod for $9***


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 14, 2012)

We now have live results! Check them out here: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=45



Cubesmith said:


> I won't be competing but I will bring Free 3x3x3 sets for the first 50 competitors!
> 
> Hope to see you there.
> 
> Chris



Thank you! But it doesn't look like we'll have 50 competitors...


----------

